# Want a Signature/Avatar?



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

cool!
I will have a sig and avatar if you dont mind?
I dont have any pics on this computer, so i will load them tonight


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

Sure! =D


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd like a Signature and Avatar, pleeease!! Here are a couple of pictures tell me if you'd like some better ones.


















Here ya go!! The first one is HUGE...ooops. Now how did that happen?...


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, only one came through!!GRRR!
Here's the next one.










THERE


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i would love one!! you can get pics off my web site! http://twilightarabians.weebly.com/


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Could I please have one?
I love horses so whatever would suit me perfectly


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, I think you wanted the pictures to be the right sizes...oh, well. I'm trying to do my own siggy...we'll see if it works...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would love an avatar!
I dunno if i tell you what i want it to look like or.....? I would like it to say "My hero is my horse" if you can do that?


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm making them all right now.
I can smallen them out. Ok! Here we go!


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

SamboStar's Sig + Avatar:


















I kept it simple, the other one I made wasn't as nice as these. It was too crowded. Like it? I added some glow to the text.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Solange said:


> View attachment 5284


I love that banner! Can I have one similar to hers? 
This is Mickey. Owned & Loved By Heather.








​


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would LOVE you if you would make a signature and avatar!! Feel free to use any of these images:

DennyPhotoshoot pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll take one please here are some pics,white is gerrie,paint is crystal,bay is angel


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet! I'll keep those.

Actually, I don't own him, but I do lease him...sorta. I have free reign over him, 'cept he still lives in his pasture and is payed for by his owner...good, though! I managed to root around in our computer programs and I made a signature. It should be below....I hope.

See the sig I did? It's kinda small, but hey, I like it!


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll make you all siggies + avatars soon. I'm just a bit bust right now with my horses, theres a big show on soon.. I want to be prepared!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Solange said:


> I'll make you all siggies + avatars soon. I'm just a bit bust right now with my horses, theres a big show on soon.. I want to be prepared!


No worries! Take your time.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd love one of each! :]

For my Avatar, I love the picture of me and my boyfriend, so you can use that or incorporate a picture of my horse into it, just whatever looks best/is easiest. For the signature, you can use any of the pictures of Daisy N Duke ("Daisy"). You can put either of her registered name or her barn name, whatever looks best. Thank you so much, and take your time. I'm in no rush. :]


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

when you have time of course would you mind doing a avatar of my boy craig 
if you wouldnt mind puting his show name on it its S.C Ginga boy (strange i no lol)
heres a couple pics to choose from:


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks take your time


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

*For morganshow11:*


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

How can i put it on my avatar?


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I put my avatar on just like I did any other picture - I saved it first, then went into the CP and uploaded it. Same old stuff. I like that one, too!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooohh!! I want one! Actually, two. lol One avatar and one signature. PLEASE??!! I will have to upload the pics from my home computer, and I'm at work right now. So I know you said you were busy, and that will give me time to get the pics I want!! I'm still trying to figure out what I want them to say..Hmmmm


----------



## BlackPearlMirage (Mar 28, 2009)

i would love a signature please!

Black Pearl Mirage
Frisian-TWH










thank you!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

I would love one of each if you have the time and are still making these?
Here are some pics of my horse, i dont mind which you use.

I'd like it to say Sandy bar midnight ninja
Thanks 

http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures129-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures030.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Picture127.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures027.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures122.jpg


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

plz i'd love one my picz are already there


----------



## Sterling Acres (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love it if you could make me an Avatar and Signature! I'm going to take new pictures of my horses in the morning. Can you take out backgrounds?

Emily


----------

